# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Re: KC Tanto

## A. Lones

Been away for a while, glad to be back.  I have a quick question about the KC tanto (that is Kris Cutlery) line, anyone know if they are as reputably durable as their katana?  I notice from the photo on their site that they do appear to have an actual hamon, though it does appear awfully thin.  Anyone with experience with this product?   Thanks in advance!

----------


## Luis G.

> Been away for a while, glad to be back.  I have a quick question about the KC tanto (that is Kris Cutlery) line, anyone know if they are as reputably durable as their katana?  I notice from the photo on their site that they do appear to have an actual hamon, though it does appear awfully thin.  Anyone with experience with this product?   Thanks in advance!


SBG's #1 KC fanboy FranktheBunny has all their Japanese Tanto, including the newest one which is the HZ. They have niku just like their katana counterparts, all are highly recommended by him too. I am also pretty sure they come from the same force (the worksmanship is very similar on the blade), so I am quite sure they are just as good as the katana.

----------

